# Academy of Freelance Makeup in London



## Ithica (Jul 4, 2007)

I really wasn't sure where to post this, so I'm sorry if it turns out to be the wrong place. I am looking to do a make up course next year at Academy of Freelance Makeup in London and was looking for general opinions on the academy I'm interested in - seeing as you gals are well experienced  Wether this would really get me to where I wanna be. The only thing that concerns me is the duration of the course which is really short 

I was also wondering how much a basic kit would cost? Including full brushes how much they would roughly come to. Im not looking for exact details, I just need to know how much i should be looking at ^_^

Thankyou all


----------



## Ithica (Jul 6, 2007)

Anyone? I'm really just interested to know if anyone has attended this course, or has had good/bad things about it.Any advice welcome.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 3, 2007)

on the site it says u get a full set of brushes included with your course price... but you pay just 50% for your makeup kit which would cost probably over £100 [just a guess!] i really wana go here too but im doin beauty therapy in college first just to get basics of the beauty industry sorted out etc. yeh it is quite expensive but i guesss its worth it! go for it


----------



## Ithica (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im not too fussed about the amount of it, I know it will be worth it if I can finally get where i want to


----------

